# Powerstroke swap



## Jason (Dec 21, 1999)

Was curious if anybody out there has swapped a powerstroke into a earlier Ford. I have a 78 F250 Supercab 4x4 with Dana 60's front and back, a mild 460(performer intake, 750 carb, Jacobs ignition),205 transfer case, and a c6. Really interested in a diesel swap. I imagine there will be quite a bit of fabrication involved, motor mounts, crossmembers. I'll need radiator and wiring harness, fuel tanks etc from the donor truck. Not looking for more power, the 460 has plenty, but I'm looking for better mileage, longer engine life. A realize a powerstroke isn't cheap, but I refuse to pay 35,000+ for a new truck. My truck is solid with heavy duty stuff, and I feel the price of the powerstroke will be justified when you look at the price of a new truck. Just curious if anyone has done the swap, and any info they might have? thanks


----------



## Eric ELM (May 13, 2001)

I have swapped some engines in my days, but not a swap like this one. It is a very interesting thought though. The only thing I could add to your list might be a front spring beefing due to the extra engine weight. Please keep us posted on this. Sounds very interesting to me. 

----------
[email protected]
http://pages.prodigy.net/eric.erickson/index.html


----------



## Jason (Dec 21, 1999)

Yep springs definetely will need to be upgraded. At this point I can't do the swap. It's the only truck I have. Hopefully I'll make enough this coming season in the lawn care business where I can buy another truck. Probably a older 1 ton 2wd flatbed. If that happens then I'll hopefully do the diesel swap. Just an idea I've been kicking around for awhile. Think it'd be kinda neat. 
I've also done a few swaps in my day, for one the F250 I now have had a 351m in it when I bought it. Talk about not being able to get out of it's own way. Add 35" tires and 3.54 gears and man, bicycles were passing me!


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Anything can be done for a price. Enough time,money ,ability ,and shop space and anything is possible.
What I would do is buy a wrecked truck with the diesel engine in it. That way you have all the parts needed for the swap. You will need the engine, tranny, engine and tranny mounts, fuel tanks, and fuel filters. Tansfere case, new driveshafts custom made.Then you will need the radiator,intercooler(99 and up PS).Air filter assembly, and wiring harness including the computer. Yes these engines are electronically controlled and computer tuned. After all that you will also need alot of patience and fabricating ability. But that being said, it is possible.
Maybe an older 7.3 or 6.9 non PS engine would be easier to swap in, or better yet find a late 80's or early 90's dodge with the cummings for s swap, as long as you are going through all the work why not get the best engine available.
Both the early cummings and 6.9 and 7.3 had mechanical injection pumps not computer controlled. Also check out the diesel page for fords on the web for stories on other people doing such type swaps.
Dino

----------
Professional Ice and Snow Management 
Products:Services:Equipment www.sima.org


----------



## Jason (Dec 21, 1999)

Thanks for the info Dino. I plan on finding a donor truck. And I do plan to use the powerstroke. Going to use the wiring harness from the donor so shouldn't have any problems with the computer, sensors, etc... Shouldn't be too bad. Done my share of swaps, I'm sure I'll run into a few snags, but shouldn't be anything that I can't handle.


----------



## Ray (May 29, 2000)

Jason, quite the undertaking but like Dino said anything can be done for a price. I know of one junk yard in my area that advertises 7.3L diesels cost about 3k to 5k. A few years back one of the fourwheel drive mags did a story on the subject although I can't remember which one. It might be worth emailing them to find out more. Good luck on the project.
Ray


----------

